

Ask Yc:are there any other popular essayists - yearsinrock

i love reading PG essays
are there any other popular essayists ?
======
wheeler
George Orwell. I recommend "Shooting an elephant":

<http://www.george-orwell.org/Shooting_an_Elephant/0.html>

------
kradic
E.B. White, Emerson, Addison, Steele, Johnson, Montaigne, Bacon

~~~
yan
+1 for R.W. Emerson

